# I rise to introduce the new visiting Brother



## Mark N9WYS (Oct 25, 2012)

Greetings Brothers!

I am Mark Tomany, from Matteson Lodge #175, Joliet, IL.  I was raised in 2010 and, since then, have jumped into Masonry with both feet, so to say...  I am a member of three Blue lodges, the Scottish Rite Valley of Chicago, the Joliet York Rite Bodies, Medinah Temple (Chicago) and the Joliet Shrine Club, Aliabad Grotto, and Illuminati Council #495 of the Allied Masonic Degrees. I am also one of the advisors for the Swordsmen Chapter of the Order of DeMolay. 

I am "in the line" for all of the Blue lodges (currently SS at Matteson, JD at Landmark and JD at LaMoille-Calumet); I am the Scribe / Princple Conductor of the Work / Captain General in the Joliet York Rite Bodies; and President-elect of the Joliet Shrine Club.  I am married (38 years) with three adult children. I retired from the Illinois State Police in 2010 after a total of 34 years in law enforcement.

My hobbies (outside of Masonry) are Amateur Radio - I am an Extra Class licensee, and Private Pilot.  In my free time (what little I have left) I enjoy driving and working on my '74 Chevy Corvette.

I'm always seeking more light in Masonry, and this is an excellent opportunity for me to pursue that.  I hope to make many friends here and, when time comes that I travel to Texas (or wherever you may be), I hope to make your acquaintance in person and sit in lodge with you.

Fraternally,
Mark


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. You certainly have a full plate.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 25, 2012)

wow, busy bee!


----------



## RHS (Oct 25, 2012)

Dang! Thats a lot, how do you find time for it all?


----------



## widows son (Oct 25, 2012)

Goodness brother, you are busy, your deep involvement in the craft is an inspiration


----------



## Bro_Vick (Oct 25, 2012)

Holy Cow!  Don't get burned out, I am worried about it, and I am only in the line up in four organizations, and 3 of them are low maintenance!

Bless you brother, for all you do!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## cog41 (Oct 28, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Mark N9WYS (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes, Brothers!  As far as time goes for all of this: I am now retired, and one of the blue lodges is a daylight lodge.  I agree, it is a lot, but so far I'm able to manage it.  I've been getting the "full court press" from other groups to join as well, but I have learned one word frequently missing in masonic vocabulary - "NO".  hehehehe  But in my travels, I have met a lot of interesting Brethren and this is one of the things that Masonry is about, yes? 

Next time I travel through Texas, I'll try to look a few of you up!  I like going across old Rte 66, so Amarillo is an area I am somewhat familiar with.  My wife is a Cowboys fan, so we may make the Dallas area a destination as well.

Fraternal regards to all!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark N9WYS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcomes, Brothers!  As far as time goes for all of this: I am now retired, and one of the blue lodges is a daylight lodge.  I agree, it is a lot, but so far I'm able to manage it.  I've been getting the "full court press" from other groups to join as well, but I have learned one word frequently missing in masonic vocabulary - "NO".  hehehehe  But in my travels, I have met a lot of interesting Brethren and this is one of the things that Masonry is about, yes?
> 
> Next time I travel through Texas, I'll try to look a few of you up!  I like going across old Rte 66, so Amarillo is an area I am somewhat familiar with.  My wife is a Cowboys fan, so we may make the Dallas area a destination as well.
> 
> Fraternal regards to all!



Welcome brother mark, there is a amateur radio group on these forums that you may want to join.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 20, 2012)

You know you really should think about getting a hobby. Lol


----------



## Mark N9WYS (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm open to suggestions, Brother!  :-D


----------

